# Capt. Nathan's Lure Report; Seadrift, TX. 1/7/19



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Not a bad way to start the new year in Seadrift, TX.! Little to no boat traffic and miles of shallow flats holding good trout from 17-27â€.

Our lure selection today ranged from DSLâ€™s pumpkinseed to Corky fatboys and XLâ€™s. Most fish were caught in knee to thigh deep water, wherever we could find concentrations of bait fish. These rafts of bait had the water slightly muddied up, just enough to throw a tint in the water where in places it was hard to make out the bottom. Most of our fish were caught within the muddy streaks, with a handful of fish roaming the edges.

Folks, if yâ€™all havenâ€™t booked with us in either Seadrift or Port Mansfield, TX. this winter, you are missing out. Fishing continues to be strong, and many great weather days ahead. Give us a call for availability in either location.


----------

